# Doxie gaining weight on raw



## MarianneGlass (Sep 8, 2013)

My 8 year old doxie has gained 1 lb. since going raw (2 wks. ago). I've measured every meal. She gets 2 oz. a.m. and 3 oz. p.m. I now found chicken backs locally, which I will give her a.m. meal, and gets small amount liver, 1 tsp. cottage cheese, 1/2 egg, and rabbit (total 3 oz. weight). I cut out all veggies and fruit which I was giving her the first week. Any advice? Her stools are fine, teeth beautiful, and breath improved.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Cut back on the amount until you find the amount that she can eat w/out being overweight. As an older dog, she may not be active enough to eat the amount you're feeding her.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

How much does she weigh?

My 7lb Chi eats 2.4 oz per day!


----------



## MarianneGlass (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks Beth. I think I jumped into raw trying to make sure she was getting a variety of foods, and ultimately gave her too much. I'm trying to undo my damage.


----------



## MarianneGlass (Sep 8, 2013)

She's at 20.5 lbs., about 4 lbs. overweight. I'm trying to get amount right. Now she won't touch the chicken backs and I might have to supplement with calcium carbonate. I'm only 2 weeks into raw, but frustrated right now.


----------

